# umount device busy



## skiddoo (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello,

*M*aybe a simple question.  I mounted an external disk (esata) with [cmd=]mount /dev/ada3 /mnt[/cmd]. After some tests (create files and folders), *I* like to unmount this device via [cmd=]umount /mnt[/cmd]. But this terminates with an error 
	
	



```
device is busy
```
 With the parameter -f it is possible to unmount the device. But that should not be the preferred solution.

I already checked runing processes with `fstat /dev/ada3`. But *I* can't find any running proccess.

I formatted the device with [cmd=]newfs- L usbdisk -O2 -U /dev/ada3[/cmd]. Did *I* make a mistake?

Thanks for any response.

Regards
skiddoo


----------



## fonz (Mar 12, 2013)

skiddoo said:
			
		

> I already checked runing processes with `fstat /dev/ada3`. But *I* can't find any running proccess.


I did the following quick check (assuming /dev/foo is the device containing /):

```
[cmd=%]cd /[/cmd]
[cmd=%]fstat /dev/foo[/cmd]
USER     CMD          PID   FD MOUNT      INUM MODE         SZ|DV R/W NAME
```

Most likely you have a shell open somewhere, with the current working directory still somewhere on the mounted filesystem. Can you check all the open shells/terminals and see what their pwd is?


----------



## skiddoo (Mar 12, 2013)

Ahhh, OK. The pwd of my terminal was the mount point of the device. After I left it, umount was possible. Thanks a lot.


----------

